# Carlisle compares Beaubois to Rondo



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Mavericks' Carlisle compares point guard to Celtics' Rondo
> 
> 12:42 AM CDT on Friday, June 26, 2009
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> ...


I haven't seen him play, but what I have heard and read sounds intriguing. If the plan really is to bring him over this summer, he will have to fight hard to get minutes, also depending on what happens with Kidd and the emergence of Barea.


----------

